# Fast growing Plants



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm concidering adding in some fast growing plants can you guys tell me what plants would work best with my setup. 


2 WPG
About 10 ppm (co2)
Sand Substrate
No Ferts


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Title corrected.
Fast growing plants.
Hornwort, Anacharis, Wisteria and watersprite (my 2 favorite fast gowing plants).


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

the wisteria definately grow fast...it's outgrowing my harnwort and anacharis


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Hornwort, Vallisneria (i think), Water Sprite and Water Wisteria are all ones I have found grow really quickly, although the Water Wisteria I have found grows much slower in my tanks.
Strangly though they are all doing worse in one of my tanks than the other. The bigger one is doing amazingly (still got a slight trouble with algae but I think is going away) but the smaller one is still growing but no where near as fast.
The extra hornwort I had the other day went in with the goldfish for food but it turned brown and looked pretty horrible within a day so it was really strange. Might have been the temp change but i doubt it.

Hornwort I found when I first got it doubled in length in about 3 days, the water sprite is also pretty amazing and grows so fast. It took a bitof time to establish but once it did it grows fast. The vallisneria is also very fast but you dont notice it grow so much.


----------

